# Game 1: Charlotte Bobcats vs. Indiana Pacers (11/1/06)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Regular Season Opener*















Indiana Pacers (0-0) vs. Charlotte Bobcats (0-0)
Location: Charlotte Arena, Charlotte, NC
Date/Time: 11/1/06 at 7:00pm 

*Starting Lineups*




































vs





































Key Matchup


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see this on my tv guide.I guess all the games listed as WMYT probably won't be analog cable in greensboro.

It only reminds me that we passed on Granger and we still don't have a sg any way.Is it me or do half those guys on the Pacers look like they just finished passing around a big fat joint?


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

im really excited for this game i hope emeka is back and that adam can prove some things in his first nba game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess this will be on 15 whatever channel that is...boy the attendance looks pathetic from the overhead shots.I'm sure the crowd hasn't gotten into their seats just yet,but it only looks like a third of the seats are filled.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn that was a bad fall...It looks like Gerald might have hurt his head


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I just saw the highlights of Gerald Wallace being taken down by Danny Granger. I don't think it was malicious or anything, but it was kind of stupid. Hopefully he's alright. That was a big fall.


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

great game for mek and a solid one for the first game of adam morrisons.... shooting percentage will hopefully rise....


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

God this team just looked terrible in the second half of this game.I don't know how much of it was because Gerald wasn't playing,but you really notice all the little stuff he gives you when you can't see it getting done.

One thing for certain this team can not turn the ball over the way they did tonight and have any cahnce of competing.It's a shame because we played really well before Gerald got hurt.I really don't like Granger as much as I used to right now,that was just a bad play even if it wasn't dirty.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Any updates, was terrible to see


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I was at the game. Both teams played sloppy, but it was still fun. Refs made some horrible calls though, did anyone see Brevin Knight tackle Tinsley, then they called a foul on Tinsley? Then Granger barley hit Wallace on that, I think Wallace just jumped to high or something. Overall it was a good game, wish ya'll luck with the rest of the season. The Bobcats are my second favorite team behind the Pacers, so I'll be watching alot of games and my UNC boys.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

sorry about wallace.. hope he recovers quickly. granger didnt do it intentionally or anything..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Diable said:


> I really don't like Granger as much as I used to right now,that was just a bad play even if it wasn't dirty.


Going for a block from behind wasn't a bad play. Granger just didn't get high enough, which is expected when he's trying to block Gerald Wallace. But he was trying to either block it or hit him on the hand causing him to miss the dunk. He didn't cause Wallace to hit his head on the floor, though.

Anyway, good game. The Bobcats really impressed me in the first half. Okafor is a machine.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good post PF, and good game Charlotte, good luck in your next game....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bobcats need to move Brevin Knight. He's only going to stunt the long term growth of the team. This guy really thinks he's a star.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

People pretending that Brevin is responsible for Raymond's poor play are getting pretty stale.Raymond Felton sucked last night and that's his own damned fault.Brevin didn't even play very well 7 assists and 3 turnovers is a bad night for him,he's good at taking care of the ball.

It's the NBA...you want playing time then go earn it,you want to be a star then play like one.Nobody is going to give you anything.


----------

